
Psychological Underpinnings of Zero-Sum Thinking in Voluntary Exchanges - mkempe
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3117627
======
mkempe
"A core proposition in economics is that voluntary exchanges benefit both
parties. We show that people often deny the mutually beneficial nature of
exchange, instead using zero-sum thinking."

If one doesn't fully conceive of trade as value-for-value as a principle,
there are many other human interactions and relations one will perceive in a
completely distorted fashion.

